# My Apologies



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

IrishTrek,
Okay now, fun time is over. Allow me to apologize if there are any hurt feelings. That was not my intent. Nor was I trying to incite or flame. Simply put, you made a post that I considered indecipherable (at least, somewhat) and my resulting posts were commenting on how I couldn't understand you. If you felt I was insulting you, then I apologize. If you felt my posts were demeaning, they were not meant that way. It was all in jest, though it's obvious you weren't taking it that way. Oh well, enough's enough. 

This is quite a different place from what it used to be. Though there are still a good many friends here. Many dear friends. I'm sure you're a good guy and contribute far more to the present proceedings than I do and I'd hate for you to feel like I, or anyone else, is ganging up on you. Many folks here just already know my personality and roll with it. Since you didn't know me, I guess it's not surprising or unreasonable for you to take the jibe in a defensive manner. Anyhoos, I wish you good will and look forward to Barry Yoner Day in the spring. And, as Stan Lee used to say, "Excelsior!"


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

As a token of unity, I will now allow Yama to rip me in any fashion he wants.


----------



## 747 (Oct 11, 2001)

These have been some of the most bizarre posts I've seen...

Love and Peace OR ELSE!:hat:


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Oh god, hog, how this place has missed you....

Cult


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Oh crap, I was off-line for a while, did I miss the gunplay ??
I never have any fun. BUT it IS good to see you've buried the hatchet, and not IN each other. So on with the comeraderie, Who's buying this round ?? :tongue: 
Shall we all forget this little unpleasantness and yak about models. 
And please, no speculation on future Polar Lights un-products ??
Dabbler


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Wha'd I miss???


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Did somebody go "Tnke Wnke" on you guys???


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Yamahog apology accepted.
I'm sorry you didn't understand what I said, and if that ever happens again instead of a repeat why not just ask?

Trekace if you truly want to know what you've missed it stared on page 3 of PLs demise and ended up on a thread that Yamahog started this evening.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

the Dabbler said:


> Oh crap, I was off-line for a while, did I miss the gunplay ??


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Looks like it's time for yet another PLBB Group Hug!

Moi!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

yamahog said:


> . And, as Stan Lee used to say, "Excelsior!"


 
And as Clint Howard used to say: _*"BEN!, BEN!"*_


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

It is good that no Dremels were brought out! 

I know it has been tough since PL passed on, but remember the good times. PL is never really gone, as long as you remember.

Now where is that hug?


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Personally I wish Yama would grace us with his humor much more often
Not a shot at you Irish Trek, but this is the stuff we used to do every day here. And it's the reason that most of us don't bother posting in here anymore. Because there just isn't any fun!

And didn't someone mention Barry Yoner day?
Shouldn't we start preparations for that most sacred of events?


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

This place used to be a circus. Now it's sort of like a doctor's waiting room.


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

I'm fine with all of this...as long as nobody calls me fat.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

^^ Your fat! Big fat hairy deal. I'm not over weight, I'm under tall. The wisdom of Garfield!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/pcworld/20060113/tc_pcworld/124373
Something to think about.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Brent Gair said:


> I'm fine with all of this...as long as nobody calls me fat.


Brent's not fat, just "big boned".


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

***"I'm not a fat man--though I play one on TV." 







*Disclaimer: I'm not fat so don't think that I was making fun of fat people who are on this board or any fat people who may read this in some other context. However, I will admit to having a bit of a belly bulge that I'm working on currently and hope to have trimmed down before the end of year so I can again feast on all the Christmas goodies laid before me.*


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Since we are all hiding behind a computer why would any of us get upset over being called fat? And yes I admit I'm over weight, and as soon as the weather starts to improve I''ll get out there on my bike and start losing some pounds.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

!

And didn't someone mention Barry Yoner day?
Shouldn't we start preparations for that most sacred of events?[/QUOTE]
I dId I Did!!!!! Cant wait......Took second in the glue siffin contest last year!! I'm goin for 1St place this year...been practicin real hard!!!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

^^ It will help, if you remember where to go!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Ah, thank God for Barry Yonder day.... Excuse me while I practice inhaling for the glue sniffing contest too! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

SJF said:


> Ah, thank God for Barry Yonder day.... Excuse me while I practice inhaling for the glue sniffing contest too! :thumbsup:
> 
> Sean


 [Voices of Cheers customers] _*SEAN!!! *_[/voices]


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

I haven't seen my feet in 15 years! I hope they're okay!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

My wife Morgan Fairchild says I have the waistline of a olympic gymnist. One of the straight ones.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

irishtrek said:


> Since we are all hiding behind a computer why would any of us get upset over being called fat? And yes I admit I'm over weight, and as soon as the weather starts to improve I''ll get out there on my bike and start losing some pounds.


 Stop being serious and join in!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Did someone say Fatso?

MMM


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

JohnP says: "Stop being serious and join in! "  

For God's sake yes, Irish, loosen up. 
I got serious twice, and ended up married both times ! DON'T let this happen to you !!  

Dabbler


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Hey MMM, if you think that person's fat, then you haven't seen my cousin who's 500 pounds or more.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> My wife Morgan Fairchild says I have the waistline of a olympic gymnist. One of the straight ones.


LOL! Would that be the female team, then?

Disclaimer: This was only meant in jest and not to be taken seriously. I would not knowingly nor willfully make any disparaging remarks about homosexual overweight olympic athletes. They have feelings too.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

irishtrek said:


> Hey MMM, if you think that person's fat, then you haven't seen my cousin who's 500 pounds or more.


Ouch! I have a cousin like yours too!

This was a funny movie...( Different Forum...I know) I related alot to all the "Italian" references that were in the movie!
They were great! Especially when he was in the kitchen after the funeral and he was dipping the bread into the "gravy". 

I never let this Forum...get me upset. That is what is great about this place. You can just join in...(keeping it civil , of course)!!! No harm, no foul!

JP...you need to get another picture together with you and Yama...

MMM


----------



## wolfie (Jan 15, 2006)

_SHEESH!!!_ I've been gone for a long time but some tings never change. Seems Da Hawg is still up to his old tricks...and I wouldn't want it any other way. :thumbsup: 

Gee, if we still had a Clubhouse you guys could get a couple of cold ones and work it out on the fooseball table! :lol: 

--Jonathan


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

ahhh , Barry Yoner Day . the parade alone is worth the admision price . super bowl halftime pales in comparison ( ya wanna see some REAL wardrobe malfunctions ???? ) . 
Fabbersham :wave: 
hb


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Can someone tell me what the heck is barry yoner day??


----------



## BarryYoner (May 2, 2002)

irishtrek said:


> Can someone tell me what the heck is barry yoner day??


I'd give it a whack, but in today's wintry environment it wouldn't go over too well.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

irishtrek said:


> Can someone tell me what the heck is barry yoner day??


 Honestly, in all these years, I've still never known the origin. I've just gone along for the ride.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

It's steeped in mystery. Yet we throw ourselves into it with wild abandon. Every freakin' year! That is what we do.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Ahhhhh...Barry Yoner day!!!! I Love the exacto jugglin demonstration...I hope mark shows up this year with his new left handed Dremel atomic V-8 powered Magna gouger....I really hope he's recoverd from last year...that was a terrible thing to happen.....poor guy.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Remember the year Arthur Hunnicutt was the Grand Marshall of the Barry Yoner Day parade?








Thems was the good ol' days!









- GJS


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

The life of the modelers! With all the injuries! I think that the reason modelers don't quit, is because they forget alot. They say sniffing glue, putty, and paint kills brain cells, and they don't grow back. If I had half a mind, I would quit. But if I am going to lose my mind, might as well have fun doing it.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Thats why you should be using the nontoxic stuff


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Do a quick search on the forum for Barry Yoner.

All the threads are still there from last years celebration.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Irishtrek, I think your leg is being pulled again. Relax & enjoy the show.
These guys are noted for preaching safety and care such as using chemical masks, safety glasses, etc. I know I've gotten several lessons on it since I joined.
Dabbler


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

So what else is new??


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

New York and as always... New & Improved TIDE!

...TIDE's been New & Improved ever since I was little.

...same with the starving people over seas...they're still hungry...why is that?

OAB


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Seeee! This is whats been missing on this board of late! Everyday was like this (in the before times...) LONG LIVE BARRY YONER!!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

origAurora buyer said:


> New York and as always... New & Improved TIDE!
> 
> ...TIDE's been New & Improved ever since I was little.
> 
> ...


Don't ask me !! In my day it was "Starving Chinese kids". I could never figure out how my little bit of food could feed 'em all. And I still don't eat the damned broccoli !!!........ or fish..........or peas... UGH, I HATE peas !!!
Dabbler


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

In the words of the late Sam Kinnison, on world hunger.
"We have deserts in America!!! We just dont LIVE in them!!!! Get in the VAN !! We'll make ONE trip! We'll take you to where the food IS!!!!!! :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

irishtrek said:


> Thats why you should be using the nontoxic stuff


"Looks like I picked a bad week to stop sniffing glue."


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Put the _Elmer's_ DOWN!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I thnink I nyust glued my noth thut !!!
Dabbler


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Barry Yoner Day?!! Did someone say "Barry Yoner Day?!" Oh my gosh! Is it that time of year already??? Seems like I just get the Christmas decor stashed and it's time to start planning for BYD. My how time flies! I think Bethel College will enter a float this year. :tongue: Now.....what to wear...what to wear.....  

Yama Baby...who has the honor of being Grand Marshall this year??


Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

I guess Jack Elam is out of the question... seein as how he's still dead 'n all...?


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

an' he still looks P'O'ed about it .
hb


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Bein' dead has never stopped one of our Grand Marshalls before. Well, maybe they weren't _actually_ dead, but they sure smelled like it.


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm with ya there, Al. Heck, you guys! Didn't y'all watch "Weekend at Bernie's?" "The deader, the better!" for the Barry Yoner Day Grand Marshall. :freak: 

But I daresay the big news this year is that the entire parade will be underwritten by a grant from the National Endowment for the Arts! Yes, Gents, after years of filing grant applications, complete with DVD supplements and letters of endorsement from past Grand Marshalls, Yamahog and Barry Yoner himself, we have been awarded a whopping $9.37! Whoooweee! Let the games begin!!! :hat: 

Da Queen


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Oh geez, now we have to listen to Yamahawg about his "endowment" again...


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

ChrisW said:


> Oh geez, now we have to listen to Yamahawg about his "endowment" again...


The little guy in my head who censors everything prevents me from adding any further comments! However he is laughing hysterically!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Is Yamahog's "endowment" appropriate fair for a family friendly forum ?................ Oh Mister Moderator.... Mister Moderator!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My sister and I have our float ready!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Hey, didn't you use that float for the valet service last year?


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, Sweetie...what do you expect on a budget of $9.37??? 

Hugs!
Mum


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

uhhh....


Watermelon? :hat:


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

ChrisW said:


> Oh geez, now we have to listen to Yamahawg about his "endowment" again...





Mrs. Mango reading over Mango's shoulder said:


> Yama's well endowed???


 :jest: :devil:


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

"Oh the pain,the pain"


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

My eyes!!! :freak: 

I need them for the seeing!!

LOL! :wave:


----------

